# Building tanks



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well a friend of mine designes see through computers and computer parts out of acrylic he buys cheap of Ebay and is also an aquarist and used to breed oscars but now only does livebearers. He says he is left with scrap acrylic sometimes and i suggested using it to make tanks. Anyone got some advice?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Acrylic comes in many types. Which means many strengths. It all depends on this strengh as to what you can build with it. 

Simple things like tank dividers and betta boxes are a few smaller things that come to mind.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it's plexiglass 1/8 inch thick. I was thinking of building small tanks, around 2 gallons. my friend showed me how to melt plexiglass in a solvent to make a sealent that dries to plexiglass so it will be like a one peice tank, but i could also use silicone because i think the solvent needed is poisonous to fish (it's simalar to paint thinner)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Smaller tanks like 2 gallon tanks should work great for plexi like that.


----------

